# openldap configuration issues



## rasperin (Feb 19, 2010)

More openldap fun, I figured I'd throw this out incase one of you have worked with the handbooks ldap piece before and got away without an issue. I also sent this to the openldap mailing list ( a bit more appropriate). If you guys feel this is more off-topic forum kick it down there 

Anyways here's what's going on: I keep getting ldap_add: Invalid syntax (21) aditional info: objectClass: value #1 invalid per syntax


I'm following instructions in: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/ldap-auth/ldap.html and when trying to add the ldif at the end I keep getting ldap_add: Invalid syntax (21) aditional info: objectClass: value #1 invalid per syntax

The command being run looks like

```
ldapadd -Z -f test.ldif -D cn=<removed for the innocent>,dc=afranius,dc=com -w <removed for the innocent>
```

The ldif looks like:

```
dn: uid=tuser,ou=people,dc=afranius,dc=com
objectClass: person
objectClass: posixAccount
objectClass: shadowAccount
objectClass: top
uidNumber: 10000
gidNumber: 10000
homeDirectory: /home/tuser
loginShell: /bin/zsh
uid: tuser
cn: tuser
sn: surname

dn: ou=groups,dc=example,dc=org
objectClass: top
objectClass: organizationalUnit
ou: groups

dn: cn=tuser,ou=groups,dc=example,dc=org
objectClass: posixGroup
objectClass: top
gidNumber: 10000
cn: tuser
```


The <truncated>conf file looks like:

```
database        bdb
suffix          "dc=afranius,dc=com"
rootdn          "cn=<the innocent have there rights to>,dc=afranius,dc=com"
```

Thanks guys!


----------



## fuhdan (Feb 19, 2010)

Did you add the following to your slapd.conf?

```
include         /usr/local/etc/openldap/schema/cosine.schema
include         /usr/local/etc/openldap/schema/inetorgperson.schema
```

Not sure if you need also this schema:

```
include         /usr/local/etc/openldap/schema/nis.schema
```


----------



## rasperin (Feb 19, 2010)

I did not! I will have to check that out when I get home, thank you so much.


----------

